# Remington 9mm UMC JHP 115 gr. 100 pack.



## RevRon (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys, just picked up a 100 pack of Rem 9mm UMC JHP 115 grain ammo at Wally World for $25 and though I'd see if anyone has used it and if so what they think of it. I was also wondering if I got a good deal. My local gun shop doesn't have any hollow points cheaper than $20 a 50 pack.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I use this all the time in my Glocks, and it is a very accurate load in most of them. I really don't think you can beat it at this price; it's only a couple of bucks more per 50 than FMJ target/range loads, and you're getting jacketed hollow point (JHP) ammo! They are older-style non-bonded bullets, but I wouldn't hesitate to use them for defense if they were in the mag when bad things started to happen. The only negative that I've observed with this load is it seems a bit flashy on the indoor range, or when fired in low light. High-grade defensive JHP ammo has a flash retardant added to the gunpowder to minimize muzzle flash, and I'm sure that's one of the things they leave out of the cheaper ammo to MAKE it cheaper, so it really shouldn't be a surprise.

You can find better ammo, and you can find cheaper ammo, but I don't think you can find better AND cheaper ammo, in 9mm. I just wish I could afford to buy/shoot more of it... :mrgreen:


----------



## RevRon (Feb 20, 2011)

I went through about 20 rounds today. It actually feeds very well compared to how I thought it would feed. I tried the Winchester FMJ 100 pack you get at Wally World and my gun hated it. I had jams every 2 to 3 rounds. I'll have to check for more soon.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I also have purchased and shot the Rem JHP bullets and had good success with them. One thing about the WWW FMJ bullets is tat Winchester loads them almost to the limit of OAL that 9mm tolerance. The longest 9mm you can have is 1.169 OAL and the WWW I measured last go around were 1.165. That at times will cause an issue. Otherwise I have had very good lick shooting white box ammo. Kinda dirty, but it is inexpensive and guns are easy to clean.

RCG


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree....for a non-bonded JHP.....seems pretty decent....way better than nothing in a SD situation.


----------

